# Final 4: (1) North Carolina vs (5) Michigan State



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

<center>
















vs.









(1) North Carolina Tar Heels (31-4) vs. 
(5) Michigan State Spartans(26-6)

Date: 3/02/05
Time: 8:49 PM
TV: CBS









(1)North Carolina Tarheels (36-1)
Rd. 1 - (1) North Carolina defeated (16) Oakland 88-81
Rd. 2 - (1) North Carolina defeated (8) Iowa State 92-65
Sweet 16 - (1) North Carolina defeated (5) Villanova 67-66
Elite 8 - (1) North Carolina defeated (3) Wisconsin 88-82

*Starters:*





































*Bench:*
Marvin Williams
Melvin Scott
David Noel 
Quentin Thomas
Rayshawn Terry










(5) Michigan State Spartans (26-6)
Rd. 1 - (5) Michigan State defeated (12) Old Dominion 89-81
Rd. 2 - (5) Michigan State defeated (13) Vermont 72-61
Sweet 16 - (5) Michigan State defeated (1) Duke 78-68
Elite 8 - (5) Michigan State defeated (2) Kentucky 94-88 OT

*Starters:*






































*Bench:*
Kelvin Torbet
Chris Hill
Delco Rowley
Matt Trannon
</center>


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cool.. I'll be on the Michigan State side.. If Wisconsin can hang with UNC dont be surprised if Michigan State wins..


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

State will hang with Carolina for a while....but look for UNC to take over late and pull away.....high scoring game though

UNC 92
Mich St. 87


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I agree. If Iowa can score 90+ against them, MSU should at least be able to put up 85. I'd like to see UNC-Illinois, but I'm goin with MSU. As far as this whole weekend - I see it as a "can't lose" situation. Any final matchup won't be disappointing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Winner gets my Illini.. Were goin to the ship, Were goin to the ship, Were goin to the ship and I'm going to the game on Monday (My friend invited me) :banana:

This game should be good.. Go State!!!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

As a big ten fan go UNC lol i hate sparty and his green ***. They couldn't even pick the right color. Disrespect to Sparta.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I liked BC34's thread so much I stole it :uhoh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Michigan State wins today.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

sboydell said:


> I liked BC34's thread so much I stole it :uhoh:


Fine with me :banana:

I also have NCAA Championship thread's ready.. so no need for anyone to make any!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Lets go msu!!! Alan anderson is going to own this game. Just watch!!! Jawad williams is going to get owned!!! Lets go MSU. Man I love seeing minnesota ball players succeed!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

UNC by 21


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

both teams are too busy trying to make SportsCenter instead of winning the game, 

the BALL CAN'T GO THROUGH PEOPLE


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> UNC by 21


C'mon now Junior. The thing with UNC is that MSU is even more physical than Wisconsin is. UNC is in a dogfight.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Felton needs to stop turning over the ball. Sean May's not lookin so hot either. Nobody on UNC has really stepped up. Big shots by Brown there towards the end of the half. Right now, it looks like whoever controls the boards will win this.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

First half ends with MSU up 5...

I think UNC is very fortunate to only be down 5...it could easily have been double digits. Felton has been sloppy throughout and May hasn't established himself down low, although I expect the latter to change (also credit to Izzo having multiple defenders rotating on him).

MSU has been killing UNC on the offensive boards, partly due to ease with which their slashers have been attacking the basket and breaking down the defense.

The equalizer has been, especially earlier on, MSU's poor shooting on good looks (including misses on the front end of two 1-and-1's).


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> C'mon now Junior. The thing with UNC is that MSU is even more physical than Wisconsin is. UNC is in a dogfight.


It was a sarcastic response, due to some (and only some) of the UNC posters here


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man Ager tries to throw down everything. Hide the women and children.


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

MSU needs a good PG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was just about to type this, but Neitzel stinks.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I don't think Michigan State can stop North Carolina from scoring, their stopping themselves through turnovers, fouls, and mistakes


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

UNC is just taking MSU apart with the fast pace of the game right now. MSU is getting good looks (several 3 point looks as well) this half, but can't hit a basket. This could get out of hand unless MSU can slow down the tempo.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

34 points by Carolina in less than 10 minutes of the 2nd half. Wow. Can't see MSU coming back in this one...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Getting out of control for MSU now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan State is falling apart, as Felton is taking over this game the way Deron Williams did. Goes to show how important PG play is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What is Neitzel doing? Why is he trying to throw alley-oops on almost every possession?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Michigan State is shooting 32% for the game 

nice D by Carolina if they weren't giving up so many rebounds this would be a bigger blow-out


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

May & Co. really turned it up 2nd half. Player of the game: Jawad Williams. Guy was everywhere tonight. Anyone count how many alley-oops they had?


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Jawad Williams dunk on the big dorky red head from MSU was pretty nasty, to say the least. Great second half by UNC, horrible first half.

The got what - 65? points from their frontcourt. I have no idea how Illinois is going to handle that, they better shoot just lights out from 3.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Raymond Felton played amazing in the second half, hitting some huge 3's and throwing oops to everyone. That one bounce pass he made was ridiculous.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> It was a sarcastic response, due to some (and only some) of the UNC posters here


Sarcastic, but pretty close to the actual result.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

good for roy that he got them to the final game. Le'ts hope he wins. Roy is a very good guy, and he deserves the nc.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

good game unc, you guys were the better team yesterday


----------

